# Need Suggestions for a good router under 3k.



## techspark (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, i know this has been asked many a times before but i have checked the old threads, they all seem pretty old and i am sure there will be new and better routers available now.

I have a 4mbps cable connection(cat5) and i will be using the router to surf web on my android phone, download stuff from the net , hook up my external hdd and run/play files from laptop.

So here are my requirements(in order of preference) :

1. Excellent range. (this is a must. I need to have good signal throughout my house and specially in my living room which is 3 thick walls apart.)

2. Should be N standard as i need good speed for lan transfers. 

3. Should have a USB port. 

4. Under 3k. 

I have only come across asus rt n13u that fits my requirements. I am getting it for 2900, is this a good price ? Are there better alternatives to asus n13 because its been quite some time since it was launched. 

Please let me know your views. Thanks in advance. Cheers.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 20, 2011)

your budget is quite less i feel for such USB compatible routers.. 
bt you can get this Netgear WNR2200 or Belkin Share which are arnd 3.5k


----------



## techspark (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The netgear one is not available. 

Which one would you suggest to choose  between asus rt n13u and belkin share. The price difference between the two is only rs100.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 21, 2011)

belkin only..


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 24, 2011)

Asus n13u


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

Another vote for Asus RT N13U.


----------



## ysmonyog (Oct 28, 2011)

I am getting BSNL broadband connection. Should I buy wireless router cum modem or buy them  seperately?  I think to connect pc to this router wirelessly I shall require a USB Adaptor also. Please suggest cheap and best available at flipkart.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 29, 2011)

My suggestion is to get the type1 modem from bsnl and get this
Flipkart: Asus RT-N13U: Router


----------



## ysmonyog (Oct 29, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> My suggestion is to get the type1 modem from bsnl and get this
> Flipkart: Asus RT-N13U: Router



Thanks mithun_mrg. I think the total package will be too costly. I need this for home use. To share broadband among a pc, one/two laptops and a mobile. PC is also to be connected wirelessly so please suggest a suitable adaptor also.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 29, 2011)

then try these
Flipkart: Asus RT-N10: Router
Flipkart: Belkin Basic USB Adapter: Usb Adaptor

plus the router from bsnl which will cost 700 bucks alternatively u can use the modem to connect to the pc wired & plug in the wifi adaptor & use connectify to connect the laptops/mobile etc


----------



## ysmonyog (Nov 3, 2011)

Purchased Netgear N150 router cum modem. It gets heated up very much. Is this normal?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 4, 2011)

how much it heats is the matter also does it run 24X7 then its okay but if it heats up abnormally within 5-10mins of powering on then something is wrong what u can do is if ur plugging that telephone line then unplug that & see if it heats to same extent


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 15, 2011)

Go for the Netgear model priced around Rs 1700/-. 4 LAN ports and wireless.


----------

